# What do you think



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I figure since all you MEN have some tits or ass on your avatar, I'll join the "fun" and let you MEN have a good look at a MAN ass.

I think, that if you MEN don't like looking at the MAN ass, you can change your own tits and ass avatars, then after I see that they're all gone and disappeared, I'll take this one off....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i like it. im a sucker for an iron butt!!!! mmmmmmm!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

<------ Here is my new one!









nice huh?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ooooooo lovely. i may have to get one for myself!


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

hahaha about time!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

gone_fishin_in_Mori0174 said:


> hahaha about time!


 I'm done taking all the tits and ass pictures. I dont give a flying hoot if I'm in this battle alone or not, but I'm going to stand up to all this useless sh*t, and if the guys dont like it, tough. I gotta put up with their ass pictures, so now they can deal with mine.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

:laugh: Thats nasty,.you can at least get someone fit!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

ok... I had to add something to this pic...
<---- so here is my new one!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

so does this mean I can use a pic of myself in chaps for my avatar?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, heres mine cause I don't want yours to feel lonely.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Daisy, that's great!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> so does this mean I can use a pic of myself in chaps for my avatar?


 Ohhh it sure does!!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Daisy, that's great!


 I figured that it goes along with the theme of this site...
Men and fish


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oooooo daisy that's to die for.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > so does this mean I can use a pic of myself in chaps for my avatar?
> ...


 excellent.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

here's some T to go with the A


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Hahahhaha :laugh: 
Ooow


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> here's some T to go with the A


 Looks like keanu reeves


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

johndeere said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > here's some T to go with the A
> ...


 It is


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i like yours daisy... LOOL!!! that dude is fucken leet!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay! here's mine

rawr!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

*EXCELLENT!* Ms_Natt, when are you going to join our "protest group"??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

and a nice ass at that














oye look at vins hot bod


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nice.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

bobme said:


> nice.


 so bobme really is gay?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

yum


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

haha hot damn...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow my gaydar is beeping like mad!!!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

here is mine ,.............


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

had to modify mine a bit... hehehe (looks fuzzy blown up but... owell)


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i don't mind, thats one hot ass.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

KumbiaQueens said:


> gone_fishin_in_Mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha about time!
> ...


 You do realize this is a fish site right?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> okay! here's mine
> 
> rawr!


 Wouldn't be so bad if the guys bulge wasn't a sock.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm sorry. But looking at another mans ass....ugh!

Put it this way....

Women are beautiful. I don't mean to be sexist, but the female body is a work of natural art. Great to just admire from a distance or upclsoe

Men are brute grunts. We are not a piece of art. We're like a Pablo Picaso's cubism portrait. All disorientating, with things sticking out here, things hanging there. Great to stay away from after a long-hard workout at the gym.

I pretty much speak for myself and possibly the majority of the world, but EVERYONE would rather look at the female body (in this case, tits and ass) than the male body.

NO MORE MALE ASS PICTORIALS!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i think she is doing it to prove something... lol thats pry filo's ass she plastered up there. so filo when u gonna put up KQ ass up on p-fury.. 









lol j/p


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> had to modify mine a bit... hehehe (looks fuzzy blown up but... owell)


 man.. that dude is king..............








im jealous.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

this thread is locked








where is that "vida" avator at when we need it?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I'm sorry. But looking at another mans ass....ugh!
> 
> Put it this way....
> 
> ...


 I think Arnold in his hay day was a work of art. I'm not gay but Arnold had a beautiful body. And I think its only fair that if we men can post what we think is a nice ass/tits so can the ladies. Right GIRLS. (that way they will have no right complaining about our pics







)


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> okay! here's mine
> 
> rawr!


 Holy sh*t that guy is cut the f*ck up.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i think that is ms. natt's ass personally.

Atleats from what i remember anyways


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Holy sh*t that guy is cut the f*ck up.


 No way that's natural. Steroids anyone?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Here are some for the guy's. Just to make up for that pic of the 1st man butt pic.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I'm sorry........

Sorry for her ass looking like she got spankked with a waffle grill. UUUUU


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Another.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Another.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Another.


 Enought, before this thread gets closed.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Another.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok one more.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bow to the king of hot bods..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > gone_fishin_in_Mori0174 said:
> ...


 Whats that supposed to mean? Last I knew we wanted people to feel comfortable viewing this site in public places. IE: work/school/etc. And last I knew "overt sexual images" werent allowed. Tits and ass fall into this category.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Fine; why don't we just ban all sexually suggestive images at once? I mean we've been discussing long enough ..

I've never complained about it even though I do surf from work and it could get me in trouble, I know I can always go to my user CP and turn off the 'view avatars' option. But if it bothers other members so much, let's just get rid of them altogether.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 I personally have tried and members always pick a new tits/ass avatar to replace it as if it makes it any better. So I personally have given up on telling people they need to change their avatar.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I will never stop using chicks in my avatars.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 So are you saying you as moderators can't do anything to stop it - so why try ? Might as well let us post porn then


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> okay! here's mine
> 
> rawr!


 LOL!!!







U like muscley midgets????


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

The Last Don said:


> I will never stop using chicks in my avatars.


 Thats hot


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

adultswim said:


> The Last Don said:
> 
> 
> > I will never stop using chicks in my avatars.
> ...


 Here's this one.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

so what if it gets you in trouble at work, YOUR AT WORK, work! Banning sh*t just makes it more of a boaring place to come and visit. Contraversy is interesting. Without mods doing wacky sh*t, p futy wouldnt be the same. Go do piranha discussion if sh*t in the lounge bothers any of you. On the topic it says assvator, does this not ring a bell in your head that maybe you are at work and this may not be the best place to go, and if you are at work and get in trouble for being on the computer, STOP! Please no more ban this ban that i cant take it blah blah blah! f*cking babies. If someone around you like wife mom or whatever has a problem than that is your f*cking problem in your world, dont make a bitch on p fury and tell us how it gets you in trouble so let's ban it for everyone else.

Sorry i had to speak up for onece. Now back to p fury.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

the grinch said:


> so what if it gets you in trouble at work, YOUR AT WORK, work! Banning sh*t just makes it more of a boaring place to come and visit. Contraversy is interesting. Without mods doing wacky sh*t, p futy wouldnt be the same. Go do piranha discussion if sh*t in the lounge bothers any of you. On the topic it says assvator, does this not ring a bell in your head that maybe you are at work and this may not be the best place to go, and if you are at work and get in trouble for being on the computer, STOP! Please no more ban this ban that i cant take it blah blah blah! f*cking babies. If someone around you like wife mom or whatever has a problem than that is your f*cking problem in your world, dont make a bitch on p fury and tell us how it gets you in trouble so let's ban it for everyone else.
> 
> Sorry i had to speak up for onece. Now back to p fury.


 YEA GRINCH YEAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TELL IT HOW IT IS BABY. THE TRUTH SHALL PREVAIL OVER MORONS.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Posting I can handle.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

the grinch said:


> so what if it gets you in trouble at work, YOUR AT WORK, work! Banning sh*t just makes it more of a boaring place to come and visit. Contraversy is interesting. Without mods doing wacky sh*t, p futy wouldnt be the same. Go do piranha discussion if sh*t in the lounge bothers any of you. On the topic it says assvator, does this not ring a bell in your head that maybe you are at work and this may not be the best place to go, and if you are at work and get in trouble for being on the computer, STOP! Please no more ban this ban that i cant take it blah blah blah! f*cking babies. If someone around you like wife mom or whatever has a problem than that is your f*cking problem in your world, dont make a bitch on p fury and tell us how it gets you in trouble so let's ban it for everyone else.
> 
> Sorry i had to speak up for onece. Now back to p fury.


 Well certainly your a grinch today









There are other outlets for you guys to get your daily dose of porn/tits/ass, Pfury shouldnt be one of those outlets. This isnt Porn-Fury.com its *PIRANHA*-fury.com.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

the grinch said:


> so what if it gets you in trouble at work, YOUR AT WORK, work!


 Thanks dude







the day you start signing my paychecks is the day that I start following your suggestions about what I should/should not be doing at work.

I don't care about any avatars, like I said I can just go to my user CP and turn them off; they don't bother me, however I am sick of everyone arguing and bitching about it and it's in the site rules not to display any sexually suggestive images, so I say we enforce the rules and everyone stops whining, capiche ?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > okay! here's mine
> ...


actually i prefer 'em tall and leanly muscled most of the time









and this one's just hot:









hmmm this one's not bad either, a little OVER muscled for my tastes but.... just for adultswim's enjoyment!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> xtreme_pingu said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Yea but he's not as cut up and as symetrical as that gut in your avatar now.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Another.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > Another.


 ok


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

This is my dream girl. A smokin hot surfer girl. OOOOOHHHHHH god I want one.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

speaking of surfers... this IS my idea of the perfect guy:









more drool goodness









mmmm









he's even yummy IN clothes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Xenon, why don't you tell the guys who have images like those, that this is a fish site? Why not ban all images of those kind altogether?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> i think she is doing it to prove something... lol thats pry filo's ass she plastered up there. so filo when u gonna put up KQ ass up on p-fury..
> 
> 
> 
> ...










her ass is off limits to all--except me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I'm done taking all the tits and ass pictures. I dont give a flying hoot if I'm in this battle alone or not, but I'm going to stand up to all this useless sh*t, and if the guys dont like it, tough. I gotta put up with their ass pictures, so now they can deal with mine.


 Yes and now the rest of us have even more bullshit to put up with


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done taking all the tits and ass pictures. I dont give a flying hoot if I'm in this battle alone or not, but I'm going to stand up to all this useless sh*t, and if the guys dont like it, tough. I gotta put up with their ass pictures, so now they can deal with mine.
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo shouldn't you be looking for more images of american icons you've superimposed fascist symbols on top of with obscure meanings only you understand?

"So like, the statue of liberty is like, covered in swastikas and driving a german panzer IV because uh, george bush sucks... you know what I mean?".


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Filo shouldn't you be looking for more images of american icons you've superimposed fascist symbols on top of with obscure meanings only you understand?
> 
> "So like, the statue of liberty is like, covered in swastikas and driving a german panzer IV because uh, george bush sucks... you know what I mean?".


 De--railing....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

wow, why is everything taken so seriously...i thought this thread was funny, and proved a point.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea man this is just for fun. Don't take my fun away.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ya know, the women of this board really don't like looking at all the T&A plastered all over this board, but usually we don't say anything about it...
We can see that sh*t anytime we look in a mirror.
But when a thread is made or we use men as avatars, most of you guys have a problem with it?
What the hell kind of double standard is that?
And to add to it, pics of womens ass are being put in this thread...
WHY? This is definately not the thread for womens asses.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

adultswim said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > The Last Don said:
> ...


IMO that is really crossing the line...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Ya know, the women of this board really don't like looking at all the T&A plastered all over this board, but usually we don't say anything about it...
> We can see that sh*t anytime we look in a mirror.
> But when a thread is made or we use men as avatars, most of you guys have a problem with it?
> What the hell kind of double standard is that?
> ...


 sweety, you have to realize these are the "common Male".. They dont give a sh*t about your feelings or your ideas.. This is "THEIR" site and they are not open for change, because its THEIRS... remember.. anything they are appart of is THEIRS... its THEIR money.. its THEIR car.. ITS THEIR HOUSE.. ITS THEIR kid.. ect ect.. they cant possably share!! how could you even ask them to share!! heaven forbid they have to share!!!

there are a few of us here to disagree.. but in general... the stereotypical male wont allow such change in enviornment..

this is why you see so much bullshit with this.. heaven for bid you girls have men in avatars.. but its OK for the guys to have naked girls.. ect ect..

there is no logic with the common male.. they are set in their ways and stuck INSIDE the box.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, the women of this board really don't like looking at all the T&A plastered all over this board, but usually we don't say anything about it...
> ...












Someone's been watching Oprah and reading Cosmo...


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

This thread has no pics on it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


 A TRUE Don Juan is not some jackass. He has a totaly different way of thinking.. *He Is *Sencere.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hhmm, i'm the last person to treat a women like an object etc, but everyone has their perfect girl, mine natalie portman, so shes my avatar lately, is there anything wrong with that? Better than man ass







.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

my avatar says enough


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's a god damned fish site. The Assatars aren't f*cking needed.
How it the hell does having a really hot chicks ass in your avatar constitute coolness unless she happens to be yours and then she's really special for letting you paste her ass all over the internet...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> hhmm, i'm the last person to treat a women like an object etc, but everyone has their perfect girl, mine natalie portman, so shes my avatar lately, is there anything wrong with that? Better than man ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, Natalie Portman isn't bent over with a thong on either, so no, no problem..
And ummm maybe us girls would rather look at man ass than woman ass, 
Anything wrong with that?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > hhmm, i'm the last person to treat a women like an object etc, but everyone has their perfect girl, mine natalie portman, so shes my avatar lately, is there anything wrong with that? Better than man ass
> ...


hehe ok i'll change it to man ass then, would that be better?

ok done, WARNING, NEVER google for anything with the word 'man' in it...i'm scarred pretty deep


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

winkyee said:


> It's a god damned fish site. The Assatars aren't f*cking needed.
> How it the hell does having a really hot chicks ass in your avatar constitute coolness unless she happens to be yours and then she's really special for letting you paste her ass all over the internet...


 Thank you!
Exactly...

I really don't want the fishing guy in my avatar, but it was to prove a point.
And point proven, Double standard sh*t.
They all should go!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> hehe ok i'll change it to man ass then, would that be better?


Just because you have a dick, doesn't mean you have to be one


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah let's just get rid of all of them, no more discussions


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > hehe ok i'll change it to man ass then, would that be better?
> ...


 hey i didn't mean it like that. Who still has assvatars anyway?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> yeah let's just get rid of all of them, no more discussions


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how about making everyone put a picture of themself with there head in a bag, or if you cant do that find a picture of someone whos head is in a bag


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > yeah let's just get rid of all of them, no more discussions










i agree, avatars are better if there serious or funny not when its a problem causing peep show..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm glad to see that there are FEW that understand the point I'm trying to make. Oh, and for the one that asked for my ass to be shown on the board ... Filo said enough about it.

Adultswim, I don't appreciate what you're doing to my thread. You had your chance to spam threads with your nasty pictures. Don't you dare do anymore of that sh*t to my thread. I'm making a point to STOP all the girly pictures. I dont want to come onto the board to find pictures of T & A off over the damned place. If I want to look at soft porn pictures (which is exactly what they are!) I would look them up. I dont see why I have to see them whenever I come to visit a *FISH BOARD*.









Mike, I really can't believe you said that now.







I've tried talking to you many times in the past about getting all the assvatars to stop. Not to mention all the tits on the board. Nipple shot or not, I dont think they're appropriate. PERIOD. So before you start telling me to change my avatar because its not "appropriate", tell every other GUY on the board the same thing, because until they change their's, I'm not going to touch mine.









To all those who support me and my cause, I thank you very much.







All I'm trying to prove is that because this is a *FISH BOARD* pictures of tits and ass are not something that should be flaunted around. I dont give a sh*t if there's a string covering the ass or not, I dont want every other avatar to have ass cheeks all over the place. I dont want to see bouncing tits either. I can understand wanting pictures of girls in the avatar, like winkyee said, but keep it clean. Damn, is that so f*cking hard to do!? Here, if I can find a clean one, then you guys should have no problem!


















Oh, and adultswim, this is for you!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

got a lot of people getting bent out of shape over these avatars.






















then you got people who use their avatars just to get people bent out of shape.





















shape up or ship out.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > hehe ok i'll change it to man ass then, would that be better?
> ...


 Dam you get better everyday


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

is uh anyone offended by mine i didnt think it was that bad but if it is i might just change it... oh and um kumbiaQueens it was just me who wanted to see your ass dont worry i was just playing i think filo got it lol ... you know i respect yours and filos opinions.. sometimes muahaha ....

anyways everyone knows why adultswim posted so many times it would just make you guys mad and make you put up more man ass pictures for him to look at.... PWN3D


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

slckr, i know it was you. I just didn't want to say any names. Yes, filo got the joke, that's why he said my ass if off limits to everyone else, except him.







And your avatar, I think, is clean. Nothing shows, and its a generally good picture.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

shhh we just havent told him your ass isnt off limits to me.... hehe

that would be a long trip from Mi to Cali .. im sure your worth it but wow... lol


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you be quiet before filo makes a special trip to pay you a visit.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Filo shouldn't you be looking for more images of american icons you've superimposed fascist symbols on top of with obscure meanings only you understand?
> 
> "So like, the statue of liberty is like, covered in swastikas and driving a german panzer IV because uh, george bush sucks... you know what I mean?".


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hehe he'll ne flying out when im flying in to see you.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Since this is a dominant *MALE-ORIENTED* website and its only *NATURAL* for men to show their love for the female body parts, I don't see why people need to be bitching about stupid things like "assvatars."

People display avatars because they feel it describes their character, or describes what they like, or it just displays their political views in general. Displaying an "assvatar" for the purpose of just pissing people off, or the purpose to rouse someones feathers is pretty much pathetic and childish, it doesn't need to be done.

If you feel that you need to put an "assvatar" of a male ass because you admire the male body part, so be it. But if you feel the need to put up avatars just to ruffle someone(s) feathers, then you're just as wrong as the person who offended you.

In the end result, I'm pretty sure thats why Xenon put Personal Messengers in place, for these purposes to bitch and bicker in private. sh*t, I have an ideal, if you're offended by someones avatar, how about PM'ing the mods or the person itself and see if they'll work with you....I know, isn't it a grand idea?

Now quit bitching about it and move on.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You, Sir, are an ass. If anyone is bitching about it, it'd be you. I'm stating my opinion, and taking a stand. You come and go, and think that because you're mr marine, you get to poll whore like mad, and that everyone is going to praise what you have to say. I for one, could care less. I'm not alone on this battle, so PM's wouldn't exactly work, would they!? PM's are great, for personal battles, but this is a battle that's been going on through THE WHOLE f*cking BOARD! And male-oriented board or not, that doesn't give them the right to be posting sh*t like this all the time, and whenever the hell they want to. Especially when its okay for them to do it, but when any of the girls want to post their male pictures, its a big deal, and they're bothered until they change it. And it may be natural for men to want to look at sh*t like that, but that doesn't mean that they need to look for it here. There are thousands of porn sites on the internet, they can go there for tits and ass, they dont need to be finding it here. Especially when there are younger members coming here everyday.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I figure since all you MEN have some tits or ass on your avatar, I'll join the "fun" and let you MEN have a good look at a MAN ass.
> 
> I think, that if you MEN don't like looking at the MAN ass, you can change your own tits and ass avatars, then after I see that they're all gone and disappeared, I'll take this one off....


 I allready took mine off. I think it's funny your main reason for putting up the avitar is to upset other people.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

my main reason for putting it up is to make a point. they dont want to see it, and frankly, neither do i.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> You, Sir, are an ass. If anyone is bitching about it, it'd be you. I'm stating my opinion, and taking a stand. You come and go, and think that because you're mr marine, you get to poll whore like mad, and that everyone is going to praise what you have to say. I for one, could care less. I'm not alone on this battle, so PM's wouldn't exactly work, would they!? PM's are great, for personal battles, but this is a battle that's been going on through THE WHOLE f*cking BOARD! And male-oriented board or not, that doesn't give them the right to be posting sh*t like this all the time, and whenever the hell they want to. Especially when its okay for them to do it, but when any of the girls want to post their male pictures, its a big deal, and they're bothered until they change it. And it may be natural for men to want to look at sh*t like that, but that doesn't mean that they need to look for it here. There are thousands of porn sites on the internet, they can go there for tits and ass, they dont need to be finding it here. Especially when there are younger members coming here everyday.


 Quit your biotchin. The whole "If I don't like what your doing, so I am going to do the same to you." is VERY childish. I honestly don't think anyone cares enough about your avitar to do anything.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

the man ass doesn't bother me atall, didn't even notice it actually...but i agree girls with their boobs barey covered is innappropriate for a fish board.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

went from simpsons to south park to assholes in avatar


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> You, Sir, are an ass. If anyone is bitching about it, it'd be you. I'm stating my opinion, and taking a stand. You come and go, and think that because you're mr marine, you get to poll whore like mad, and that everyone is going to praise what you have to say. I for one, could care less. I'm not alone on this battle, so PM's wouldn't exactly work, would they!? PM's are great, for personal battles, but this is a battle that's been going on through THE WHOLE f*cking BOARD! And male-oriented board or not, that doesn't give them the right to be posting sh*t like this all the time, and whenever the hell they want to. Especially when its okay for them to do it, but when any of the girls want to post their male pictures, its a big deal, and they're bothered until they change it. And it may be natural for men to want to look at sh*t like that, but that doesn't mean that they need to look for it here. There are thousands of porn sites on the internet, they can go there for tits and ass, they dont need to be finding it here. Especially when there are younger members coming here everyday.


 What do I have to bitch about? I dont care what you have as your avatar. Its your avatar, not mine. Never have I made it my problem to bitch and bicker to numerous people to change your avatar. I can really give a careless if you have a male ass as your avatar.

As for calling me an "ass" and a "Marine who just wants to be noticed"....boo-friggin-hoo! I'm really crying inside. sh*t, you can even call me jackass, dumbass, idiot, numbnuts, bastard, shithead, ****, jarhead, grunt, loser, motherf**kin-c*cksucking bitch, man-whore, slut, boy, son, lil girl, bitch-boy, maggot, and it still wouldn't bother me. Now, if I was to call you "slut", "whore", "bitch", "cockhound", "prostitute", "harlotte" or anything of that nature, you'd make a big deal about it. Why? Because you're the type to take everything people say to heart, regardless if it affects you are not. I'm not completely saying that you're the only one, because you aren't alone. My point is that you made your point in your thread already, but constantly restating that "this is a fishboard and that *YOU* want no one else to display pictures of tits and ass, and that *YOU* are offended by female tits and ass...." is getting pretty redundant. As far as I am concerned, I thought this was Xenon personally owned website not *YOURS*.

One last note, re-read my post. I was making a general statement pertaining to your topic. I was not agreeing or disagreeing with you, i was just stating that Avatars are like peoples personalities, it shows what they like, what they want, how they act, how they behave, etc., etc., etc..

To the rest of the members who feel offended by my post...._Waaa_, you too can cry me a river. My posts are of my own beliefs, you choose to agree or disagree, I'm not forcing you to do anything with my posts.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Since this is a dominant *MALE-ORIENTED* website and its only *NATURAL* for men to show their love for the female body parts,
> Now quit bitching about it and move on.


 Funny, I thought it was a fish board.
Check my sig , I got a link for you PM


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

FINALLY, ive been dying for a topic like this so i can show all what a prime example of a man we have here


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks Winkyee!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

winkyee said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is a dominant *MALE-ORIENTED* website and its only *NATURAL* for men to show their love for the female body parts,
> ...



















Thanks bud.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

micus said:


> FINALLY, ive been dying for a topic like this so i can show all what a prime example of a man we have here










wtf?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY, ive been dying for a topic like this so i can show all what a prime example of a man we have here
> ...


 I have no idea either ... it was random, yet funny!


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

hope this works........im with u ladies......lol.

Showing my support of man butt avators


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the real problem are people who encourage this type of behaviour by dedicating entire threads to T&A avatars

*cough* Filo *cough*

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...c=56814&hl=rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I guess what it comes down to is, there are other boards that don't allow assatars and if surfing pfury raises that much of a problem, go to another board. 
Pfury supports the right to have softcore porn in your avatars/sigs. 
Deal with it or screw off . It's not going to change...
It's been brought up enough times and should now be put to rest ..


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I'm glad to see that there are FEW that understand the point I'm trying to make. Oh, and for the one that asked for my ass to be shown on the board ... Filo said enough about it.
> 
> Adultswim, I don't appreciate what you're doing to my thread. You had your chance to spam threads with your nasty pictures. Don't you dare do anymore of that sh*t to my thread. I'm making a point to STOP all the girly pictures. I dont want to come onto the board to find pictures of T & A off over the damned place. If I want to look at soft porn pictures (which is exactly what they are!) I would look them up. I dont see why I have to see them whenever I come to visit a *FISH BOARD*.
> 
> ...


 Sorry. I like you having man butt in your avatar, I totally support it. If thats what you want, do it. Guy's have girls in their avatars so girls should be able to have guy's in thiers. It's only fair.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> is uh anyone offended by mine i didnt think it was that bad but if it is i might just change it... oh and um kumbiaQueens it was just me who wanted to see your ass dont worry i was just playing i think filo got it lol ... you know i respect yours and filos opinions.. sometimes muahaha ....
> 
> anyways everyone knows why adultswim posted so many times it would just make you guys mad and make you put up more man ass pictures for him to look at.... PWN3D


 LOL yes. Thats funny. Glad to see you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry. I like you having man butt in your avatar, I totally support it. If thats what you want, do it. Guy's have girls in their avatars so girls should be able to have guy's in thiers. It's only fair.

[/quote]
Well put....thankyou.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

micus said:


> FINALLY, ive been dying for a topic like this so i can show all what a prime example of a man we have here


 That is god damned funny.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

tramca said:


> Sorry. I like you having man butt in your avatar, I totally support it. If thats what you want, do it. Guy's have girls in their avatars so girls should be able to have guy's in thiers. It's only fair.


Well put....thankyou. [/quote]
You are welcome. I'm glad someone gets it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I can do without my daily mooning, thank you


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I got the Sony 717 charging.
The next avatar you guys see will be my hairy 4o year old ass in a thong....

Make sure to check the link for it in it's full hairy 2540x1920 pixel glory


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

winkyee said:


> I got the Sony 717 charging.
> The next avatar you guys see will be my hairy 4o year old ass in a thong....
> 
> Make sure to check the link for it in it's full hairy 2540x1920 pixel glory


 lol can't wait


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

adult swim u know i like ya man.. lol ur posts are funny there was only one i didnt like and i dont hold a grudge... put this post war is kinda funny


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i rater prefer a female but offcourse but if the girls want to get some men but in there avatar that,s fine by me


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I got the Sony 717 charging.
> The next avatar you guys see will be my hairy 4o year old ass in a thong....
> 
> Make sure to check the link for it in it's full hairy 2540x1920 pixel glory


 LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> adult swim u know i like ya man.. lol ur posts are funny there was only one i didnt like and i dont hold a grudge... put this post war is kinda funny


 Yea it is. People are so easily offended at what we all have (our bodies) I think they are beautifull (some more than others). Beauty should be apreciated for what it is, no matter what it is.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

eew, thats sick


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

For example, this is beautifull.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

For example, this is beautifull.

*EDIT: No its against the rules, thank you







*


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry I didn't mean to put up 2 pics. The 1st one said it failed to go thru so I did it again.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The second one is porn...I was told those pics arn't allowed. Nice spamming tho.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

remyo said:


> i rater prefer a female but offcourse but if the girls want to get some men but in there avatar that,s fine by me










kumbia queens et al don't want man assvatars, they don't want everyone else having girls with their asses hanging out, not unreasonable, can't see what the fuss is about.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

adultswim you no what beautifull is nice pic,s men


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> The second one is porn...I was told those pics arn't allowed. Nice spamming tho.


 What she has underware and a top on????


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

remyo said:


> adultswim you no what beautifull is nice pic,s men


 Thanks Remyo.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

adultswim said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > The second one is porn...I was told those pics arn't allowed. Nice spamming tho.
> ...


 A string covering your ass isn't underwear. Go around wearing a string on your ass in public, most likely you will be cited for indecent exposure. Xenon has warned me about pictures like that...


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 I see girls at the public beaches like that.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 me to see them all the time on the beach


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Filo said:


> ]
> A string covering your ass isn't underwear. .


 yes it is ,, what is your girl having for underwear then


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This is pathetic.









This isnt a post your favorite ass thread. This thread was started not to cater to the men, but to the women of this board. They've been having to deal with your Tits and Ass avatars/sigs and now that their in rebellion you cant respect their reasoning behind it?

Way to go guys







+1 for the group.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

adultswim said:


> For example, this is beautifull.


 Once again.. Why are you posting these Again in this thread?
Do you have ADD or something?








I'm pretty sure Kumbia told you how she felt about you posting these pics in HER thread.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > For example, this is beautifull.
> ...


 Ok there sexual identity crisis person calm down.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

adultswim said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 Your one to talk. Apparently you feel the need to display a female ass in your avatar to constantly remind you what sex your supposed to be attracted to.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


 No I just have a deep apreciation for the female form. I love it it is beautiful.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 it is beautifull

if i was a girl i would be a lesbien


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

mr.freez said:


>


 Funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

adultswim said:


> For example, this is beautifull.
> 
> *EDIT: No its against the rules, thank you
> 
> ...


 Sorry


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

this thread is getting lame


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmmm i think its time to let the ass thread die.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

adultswim said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 what the hell is that supposed to mean?
Your saying I have a sexual identity problem because I don't want to see half naked girls all the time?
Please...
I'm a girl and still can probably get more p*ssy than you, I can go out and get one instead of having to fantasize about them and put them in my avatar. unlike you









*Karen if this is out of line.. I apologize for it now...
But,







this guy*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I got the Sony 717 charging.
> The next avatar you guys see will be my hairy 4o year old ass in a thong....
> 
> Make sure to check the link for it in it's full hairy 2540x1920 pixel glory


 Hey, I think (hope!) that's illegal, man


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

since this turned into a porn thread... i wanna post...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

btw: you can all try and push the limits (and your luck) here - no problem.
Go too far, and you will be no problem anymore either.

Very simple: you all know our rules, and you all know what is done and not done - if you willingly (and that's always the case: trying to find out how far you can go on purpose will be judged as crossing the line intentionally) decide to cross the line, the consequences are for you and you alone (and I think y'all know what that means...)

Just think about this for a second: most of you obviously enjoy spending (wasting?) some time on this site - it's up to you to decide how important an ass as avatar is, and up to you to decide if an ass is important enough to possibly risk your right to be here...

It's all very simple really


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > I got the Sony 717 charging.
> ...


















I can't post it , I agree it would be breaking far more rules than those in effect here.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this is a super hott sexy people thread for both sexs, AWESOME!!!

hey winkyee, pm me the phote


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> *Karen if this is out of line.. I apologize for it now...
> But,
> 
> 
> ...


 No need for apology.







(







That rhymed!)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > *Karen if this is out of line.. I apologize for it now...
> ...










so ms natt are u saying its ok to disrespect members here
becuase u are going along what daisy darko is saying


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


 yeah, when its out of line...not in this case


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> I'm a girl and still can probably get more p*ssy than you, I can go out and get one instead of having to fantasize about them and put them in my avatar. unlike you

















.....................








and she is hot BTW
Dam I love Miss ~Darko~


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 well why not this case 
its special cause she's a girl so ms natt gives them more slack 
f*ck that


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Give me a f*cking break. 
She's cutting no one slack.

p.s.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Death in # said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 There's no need to say anything about Ms. Natt cutting me some slack because I'm a girl too...
If you read this thread you will see that a certain admin posted right after me and said nothing about it.
I'm sure he would have said something to me if it was that big of a deal


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DAMNIT PEOPLE LET IT DIE








YOU ALL yeah deal with it.....


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

mr.freez said:


>


 This pic is going to give me nightmares


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh:
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you guys are lame


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i like it. im a sucker for an iron butt!!!! mmmmmmm!


 aaahhhh! your back!!!!
either that or i just dont look in the lounge as often as i used to :laugh:


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


 Hey you changed your avatar!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You'd swear we like having asses in our avatars! Newsflash dude, we can't stand staring at asses 24/7. We do have lives...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

adultswim said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 So?
What's your point?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Im cutting Daisy slack? If anything Im letting her defend herself against someone making an attack on her character. Last I knew, telling someone theyre having a "sexual identity crisis" wasn't exactly the most respectful way to treat a member.

Your the last one to talk about enforcing the rules of respect. I see you call out members all the freakin' time, yet do you see me policing you around? Get over yourself man.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea f*ck freedom of expression.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Yea f*ck freedom of expression.


 no, f*ck ignorant obnoxious comments that have no basis and are completely insulting in nature. that sexuality thing was a low blow and probably NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.

IMO natt cut her no slack, she had a right to say what she did and defend herself from the likes of you.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > Yea f*ck freedom of expression.
> ...












So there... lol


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 I guess I have no rights


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

No, not if you think you have the right to tell somebody that they have a sexual identity problem...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

adultswim said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Im glad your seeing things my way


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

adultswim said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...










yeah but when i make fun of someone its a joke








and why isent this thread closed yet
it when off of track a long time ago
and u would usually close a thread like this

but wait i guess u are still defending the women here 
so it cant close yet


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Your right Death, Im a feminist bitch.

Now get over it.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 This thread was long gone off of the 1st page...
But Adultswim revived it .


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Your right Death, Im a feminist bitch.
> 
> Now get over it.










ok as long as u admitted it

but bitch







never saw that side of you







but feminist 
i would say somewhat


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Death, what's so wrong with the women being defended?? We're the minority, and always being picked on. I'm sorry we're tired of taking sh*t from some of the male population here, and finally standing up for ourselves, and the other fellow female members.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Death, what's so wrong with the women being defended?? We're the minority, and always being picked on. I'm sorry we're tired of taking sh*t from some of the male population here, and finally standing up for ourselves, and the other fellow female members.










i have no problems with that
i just like messing with you's


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Why I oughta!! *waves fist in air* I'll get you my pretty! And your little dog, too!!!


----------

